# Does anyone have a horse by Ramiro B?



## Blizzard (3 July 2007)

Just wondering really! My bay is by him and I would love to hear about any half sisters or bro's he may have.


----------



## ClaireT (3 July 2007)

Yes! We have one. She is a 16.3 6yo bright bay mare - looks very much like yours. Does yours have really athletic, elevated paces?? Usually, Mira is a joy to sit on but her springiness makes her feel like a spacehopper at times!


----------



## Blizzard (3 July 2007)

ooh how exciting!

Would love to see some pics of her!

Yes he certainly does, very floaty elevated paces, lots of impulsion, makes you glad your saddle isnt made out of trampoline material!


----------



## ClaireT (3 July 2007)

Can only find one little pic which I've stuck on the end of my signature! 
Tell me about your boy - what do you use him for?


----------



## Blizzard (4 July 2007)

Aww she looks gorgeous!

Well we only got him in Feb, his prev owner bought hm from Goresbridge to do affiliated dressage on, she had a trainer etc, then realised she couldnt put the time in due to family commitments, so she turned him away, so he just stood in a field for almost a year.

When we got him he was underweight with not much muscle so we spent the first few months getting the condition on and bringing him back into work, he has been an absolute star, has taught my total nevous novice partner to ride, they now go galloping across the countryside alone together.

We were just getting him whre we wanted, as my partner wants to do some showing with him, when Beau decided to destroy his front hooves, before the rain, when the ground was hard, so he has had 3 weeks off while the farrier waited for the horn to grown enough so he could get a shoe on, eek!

He had his shoes on 3 days when he came in with a deep and nasty neck wound, he is now on anitbiotics and off work again because of where the wound is, hoping withing a week or so we can start getting back on track.

If we get any summer we are hoping to do a few local shows, he loves to jump, and my OH wants to learn, but his thing really is dressage. 

I wasnt expecting my OH to gain so much confidence from beau, but he has and now Beau is basically his horse, Im just the glorified groom! 

What do you do with your girl?


----------



## ClaireT (4 July 2007)

She belongs to my mother in law who got her from a dealer friend in Stafford last summer. Mira was brought up here for a junior rider who was coming off ponies. Unfortunately, the girl discovered boys in a big way and lost interest!
I inherited the ride on her at xmas time - the staff felt a bit over horsed by her! She is a devil to school and an angel to jump! 
Has taken loads of work to get her schooling on the bit; she is very tickly and mareish and grunts and chats to you a lot lol!
Her paces are beautiful and she will jump any track at any height. 
She is due to be advertised soon, and should really be out doing bsja or BE. However, a friend has developed a big soft spot for her...
I may even buy her myself, as my other mare is hopefully in foal. My husband says I am driving him nuts...


----------



## michb52 (4 July 2007)

The bay jumping in my sigi is by Ramiro B! We bred her from a TB mare - she is 7 now and a joy to own and ride - a very versatile horse who will try anything and not let you down! We SJAI but did a workers show in April and finished a very respectable 3rd in the novice class to prfessionally produced animals! Everyone loves her!
Like yours she is very vocal and talks to you alot lol.
We went to VDL Arkansas for the next foal - but to be honest wish we had went back to Ramiro!!!


----------



## ClaireT (4 July 2007)

OMG, the 3rd picture on your sig shows how alike they are. Ramiro B obviously has some very stong genes!
I'm thinking of putting my Cavalier mare to Ramiro B next year...though might end up with something too bouncy and athletic to actually sit on!


----------



## michb52 (4 July 2007)

I love her to bits she is a wee gem!
Our breeding mare is retired now or I would have gone back to him in a flash!
I recently had a series of lessons with Ed Doyle who rode him over here and he really liked her. He also commented on what a good horse he was.
What was the dam of yours?
Are they really going to sell her 
	
	
		
		
	


	




?


----------



## ClaireT (4 July 2007)

Her dam is Clarissa Diamond, who is by Balinvella.
She needs to be sold as we have a big riding school/holiday centre and Mira is a bit too talented (and sharp!) for the clients... from time to time we get people in looking to buy competition horses. Last one to try her said Mira might end up scaring her to death as 'she felt like a proper eventer' LOL!


----------



## michb52 (4 July 2007)

Thats a shame 
	
	
		
		
	


	




If I get my 5 yr old by Arkansas sold I would be very tempted to come knocking on your door!!!!
I would love another one!


----------



## Blizzard (4 July 2007)

Aww how lovely, its great to hear that siblings are doing so well!

Ramiro clearly puts a good stamp on his offspring.

Hmm yes I say Beau is an angel but I know he would well and truly take the pee if given half the chance, his old owner used to have trouble just picking his feet out, he broke her toes on occasions.

How big are your mares?

I think they all look quite alike too:


----------



## ClaireT (4 July 2007)

OMG! Now that I see your new pic. - they are all identical. Even down to the bushy mane!! x We've all got our hands full with them, that's for sure...


----------



## michb52 (5 July 2007)

Bonnie isnt that big tbh - abot 16.1 as her dam is only abot 15.2 but she is big enough for me as im only 5.2!

http://i100.photobucket.com/albums/m30/michb52/TheHorses009.jpg 
this is her as a baby!

http://snap34.photobox.co.uk/28827080663c6ecd420e8c93c8a3f4d04d4bb454fe2f8c614358aa06.jpg

and then this was taken at the workers that we did in april 
	
	
		
		
	


	




hope these come out!


----------



## michb52 (5 July 2007)

Just realised that the workers one came out very small - 
so this is the link to the album.
some are very dark as they were taken at night as we qualified for the evening performance top hat and all lol!!!!

http://www.photobox.co.uk/album/5476853


----------



## ClaireT (5 July 2007)

Your pics are great! Loving the top hat and tails - Fabulous Darling!! 
What a lovely stamp of horse she is - I really liked the first picture of you both standing side on. She looks in tip top condition


----------



## michb52 (5 July 2007)

All that hard work was mainly down to my friend who is big into her showing! She had her gleaming for me plus let me borrow all her riding attire!! Wouldnt have had a clue if it hadnt have been for her as its not really my thing! I did enjoy it though for a change and bonnie loved the pampering and preening!!!


----------



## Blizzard (5 July 2007)

ooh what lovely pics, she looks fantastic!

They really do all look alike!

Do either of you know what Ramiro's stud fee is, I have a friend who would love to put her TB to him.


----------



## ClaireT (5 July 2007)

i don't know exactly, think it's around £500, maybe slightly less... If you go onto the irish horse database site it lists all Ramiro B's details, offspring etc. and the stud's contact details too


----------



## Blizzard (5 July 2007)

Fank you, will tell her to have a look.


----------



## michb52 (6 July 2007)

Thank you!

Here's the link  - on left hand side click on foreign breed and then scrool down to him! There is a picture of him jumping in an add in the stud book but not on the site 
	
	
		
		
	


	




http://www.ihb.ie/_fileupload/sol/St_fr_Hd.htm

This is at March 06 - the stud book is only published every two years but makes great bed time reading when it does lol!


----------



## Blizzard (6 July 2007)

Thanks, what a shame there are no pics of him online.


----------



## WelshRareBit (21 November 2007)

I think my friends horse is by him - I'll check tonight - here's a pic...


----------

